# helmet question



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new helmet for my motorcycle. I would like to buy a mirrored wind screen for it. Would I be able to see out of it at night?


----------



## woh0 (Feb 26, 2008)

i LOL'ed


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

ryans e39 n double s would know  good luck with your purchase!


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

You forgot to name the thread to "Recommend me a helmet"


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

In befo da toe...


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

woh0 said:


> i LOL'ed


yea yea....i know its tinted. i guess i should have asked whats the difference between mirrored and dark tinted


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

A mirror would totally suck for night riding, it cuts out more ambient light than any tint....


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> A mirror would totally suck for night riding, it cuts out more ambient light than any tint....


So people must just ride with the visor up at night. That would suck.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

77vetteguy said:


> So people must just ride with the visor up at night. That would suck.


Motorcycle helmets are designed so the visors can be changed. For night riding, you'd just change to a clear visor. Just don't start the ride in the day and end at night in a tinted and mirrored visor.


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael Schott said:


> Motorcycle helmets are designed so the visors can be changed. For night riding, you'd just change to a clear visor. Just don't start the ride in the day and end at night in a tinted and mirrored visor.


would be hard to keep another visor with you. I could do it most likely though. I have a tank bag.


----------



## BMWE46///M3 (Jan 5, 2009)

You will need to change the visor, for night riding.


----------



## R6soldier (Nov 29, 2009)

i've worn a mirror visor at night before and it sucks...i was out riding far with a bunch of friends and came back so late that it was hard to see out of it...so from then on i always carried a bag to put my clear visor if it got too dark or i was closer to home then i would ride with the mirror and came back before sunset


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I've also ridden at night with a smoked lense, it's like wearing very dark sunglasses at night, except worse because bike headlights are typically much worse than cars...


----------



## Sandmansc (Mar 14, 2010)

Little late on this but...I don't recommend using a tinted visor at night. There are jackets with pouches allowing the visor to wrap around your ribs.

As for helmets...Try an Arai...you'll never wear anything else.

Let me know if you find anything you like...I'll get you the best price.

[email protected]


----------

